# "3D" Zeitschriften



## Razorhawk (24. April 2004)

Also ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch die 2-monatige Zeitschrift "Digital Production" kennt und wie ihr sie im allgemeinen findet. Ich habe mir letzten Monat mir meine erste gekauft und war eigentlich begeistert davon.
Am meisten interessiert mich doch das Thema 3D und Animation, von dem in dieser Zeitschrift ja genug vertreten ist!
Findet ihr den Preis von 13€ vertretbar oder nicht.

Ich persönlich bin wahrscheinlich auch so begeitsert von der Zeitschrift, weil es im Moment die einzige von dieser sorte ist, welche ich kenne und daher finde ich den Preis auch voll okay, da sie ja nur alle 2 Monate erscheint!

EDIT: hier zur INfo die Website http://www.digitalproduction.de


----------



## zeromancer (24. April 2004)

> _
> 
> Ich persönlich bin wahrscheinlich auch so begeitsert von der Zeitschrift, weil es im Moment die einzige von dieser sorte ist, welche ich kenne und daher finde ich den Preis auch voll okay, da sie ja nur alle 2 Monate erscheint!_



Hi!

Hast Du Dir auch schon einmal die Creative Live angesehen? Die hat zwar immer ein anderes Schwerpunktthema (mal C4D, mal 3ds, mal Maya usw.), bietet aber einen guten Überblick auch mal über den eigenen Tellerrand hinaus (Videopost z.B.). Kostet 10€ und ist qualitativ auch hochwertig.

Die DP kenne ich leider (noch) nicht.


----------



## Razorhawk (25. April 2004)

Kannst du mal auf deinem Heft gucken wie deren Internetadresse ist?

Das dämliche an diesen Zeitschriften ist ja, dass das reine volle Szenemagazine sind und deshalb nur in gut sortierten Zeitschriftenläden zu finden sind (manchmal selbst da nicht)


----------



## zeromancer (25. April 2004)

Öhm relativ simpel, so wie die eben heißen:

http://www.creative-live.com/

Ach, ich sehe gerade Du bist auch Berliner. Ich habe meine immer in einem kleinen Laden in der Düsseldorferstr. /Ecke Konstanzer Str. bekommen - lag so nett auf dem Arbeitsweg und die hatten immer 2-3 Stück vorrätig. Aber auch auf großen Tankstellen hab ich die schon gesehen.


----------



## Comander_Keen (28. April 2004)

Ich habe dieses Magazin im Abo, überlege aber schon seit langem sie abzubestellen. Der Grund ist die große Vielfalt an Programmen, welche in diesem Magazin Platz finden. Eigentlich interessieren mich nur wirklich 20 bis 30 Seiten.. wobei ich die Infos auch im Netz finden würde. 

_keen!

ps: das neue Layout kann ich aber nur positiv bewerten. Wurde aber auch langsam mal zeit.


----------



## Sven Fischer (28. April 2004)

Da muss ich dem Commander leider recht geben. Ich habe die Zeitschrift auch aboniert und finde das sie sehr wenig in die Tiefe geht sondern sämtliche Programme nur Oberflächlich ankratzt. Und das finde ich sehr schade da ich mir die Zeitung bestellt/aboniert habe damit ich noch was "lerne" was man so im Netz nicht findet. 

Desweitern habe ich noch ein Abo einer englischen 3D-Zeitschrift ("3D-World") und auch bei dieser Zeitung werden alle Programme behandelt nur wesendlich detaierter und auch aufschlussreicher. Desweiteren ist immer eine vollgestopfte DVD (oder nur CD ... ich weiß nicht genau) dabei wo Tutorials Texturen etc drauf sind. Also wer der englischen Sprach gut mächtig ist kann hier mehr Wissen erlangen als in Creative live.


----------



## Lord-Lance (28. April 2004)

Ich hatte mir auch mal die 3D World abonniert. 

Ich kenn zwar die Creative Live nicht aber gegenüber der Digital Production kann die 3D World sicherlich mithalten wenn nicht übertreffen.


----------



## Comander_Keen (28. April 2004)

Am lustigsten finde ich immer die Vorstellung neuer Technik/Hardware in der DP. Als würde sich jeder mal schnell eine Kamera ( 50.000€ ) + den ganzen LKW für die Liveübertragung kaufen können. Bei solchen Aktionen sollte man doch die Zielgruppe etwas näher erkunden.

_keen!


----------



## Razorhawk (28. April 2004)

Also wovon war jetzt die Rede, welches Magazin nicht so gut ist?

Digital Production oder Creative Live?

von DP bin ich eigentlich schon begeistert, da alles ziemlich detailliert beschrieben wird.
Ansonsten 3D World.
Bekomm ich die am Kiosk oder muss ich jetzt die Website besuchen (wie ist die URL?) und abonnieren?


----------



## Lord-Lance (28. April 2004)

Also ich würd dir empfehlen die 3D World bei gefallen zu abonnieren. Unglaublich was das Preislich ausmacht. In der Schweiz bezahle ich für eine 3D Total ca. 20 Franken (ca. 15 €). Im Abonnement kostet dan die Ausgabe noch ca. 10 € bzw. 15 Franken.


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (1. Mai 2004)

also die creative live hat mich absolut nicht angesprochen. das sieht aus wie ein 
heftchen für eine zielgruppe von 14-18 die gerne PC-Games zockt. Da is die DP 
schon besser. ganz gut und zu empfehlen ist auch die Page, vor allem für leute 
die sich auch für den kreativen Beruf interessieren. Im Gegensatz zur DP werden 
da dann auch keine Tests von 2 millionenn euro teuren DV-KAmeras drinstehen, 
die sowieso nur für den highend bereich gedacht sind. die DP ist wirklich was für 
alle Gruppen. Nur leider ist da dann das Problem das mal für einen 
fortgeschrittenen oder anfänger absolut nichts interessantes drinsteht. und die 
13€ dann rausgeschmissenes geld sind.

Also: page und dp sind sehr gut und empfehlenswert.
die 3D World kenne ich nicht. hat da einer vielleicht ne homepage zu?


----------



## Orion (2. Mai 2004)

*Bitteschön*

http://www.3dworldmag.com/


----------



## subzero (2. Mai 2004)

Gibt es denn keien Online varianten, sowas wie DesignerInAction ?


----------



## Comander_Keen (3. Mai 2004)

Diese 3Dworld scheint recht interessant zu sein. Ich hoffe das ein "Zeitschriftenfachhandel" in unserem Nest die aktuelle Ausgabe hat. Bestellen würde ich sie mir aber nicht.

_keen!


----------



## ZweiA (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute 
Ich hab mir die Creative Live vor ein Paar Tagen gekauft, Ich finde die Zeitschrift eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber ich hätte gerne eine Zeitschrift, die nur über Cinema 4D handelt. Gibt es sowas oder muss ich vorlieb mit den Zeitschriften nehmen, die um alle möglichen 3D Programme handeln ?
Ich habe Leider nur Cinema 4D, und ich hatte nicht vor mir ein anderes 3D Programm zu kaufen nur weil in einigen Zeitschriften mehr über die anderen steht. Schließlich war Cinema 4D schon teuer genug


Mfg: ZweiA


----------



## Comander_Keen (3. Mai 2004)

Mir ist eigentlich kein Magazin bekannt was nur ein bestimmtes Programm als Inhalt hat. Mit der 3dWorld und der Creative Live ist man beim Thema 3D sicherlich am besten bedient. Die Digital Produktion beinhaltet ja meist noch den Teil Hardware und Compositing.
Mal eine Frage zur aktuellen Ausgabe der 3dwold. Auf dem Cover ist das Logo von Halflife 2 abgebildet.. findet man dazu auch Infos im Heft selbst? Ich interessiere mich nämlich im Moment ziemlich für Gamedesign (Modeln, Texturen).

_keen!


----------



## subzero (3. Mai 2004)

*hihi* Die Zeitschrift die er vielleicht sucht is ein handbuch 
Aber wieso guckst du nich auf der Maxon Homepage? Die News und weiteres könnten doch ähnlich aufgebaut sein..?


----------



## Sven Fischer (4. Mai 2004)

nein in der Zeitung steht nicht spezielles zu HL2. Dort werden nur die neusten 3D Technologien der neuen Spielegeneration vorgestellt, wie z.B. Schatten Bumpmapping Reflecktion usw.


----------



## Razorhawk (4. Mai 2004)

Mhhh hier habe ich ja wieder das Problem, dass ich keine Kreditkarte habe (für 3D World). Kann mir denn einer sagen (vielleicht sogar ein Berliner) ob es die 3D World irgendwo zu kaufen gibt am Kiosk / Zeitungsladen?


----------

